# Made In China



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i suppose it was only a matter of time,my fears have been proved correct, Several recent 40k releases were indeed manufactured in China.The Stompa was the first to catch my eye,as you can imagine i get to see pretty much every plastic kit up close and the stompa just felt wrong,plastic was softer,sprue frame was different and the connector points were flat and wide.
Just looked at the sky Shield landing platform and it has the exact same sprue design and connector points but has the words "made in china" on the box.
Make of that what you will but some portion of GW plastic manufacture has moved to china.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

GW wants money now i feel sad


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Alas, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

If it reduces their costs, then it MAY reduce ours too. I'm not unhappy with this development. Also, the Stompa and Skyshield are really sweet kits. The Chinese obviously know what they're doing. B&K, you must recall the RT 1piece metal models, especially the Marines and Eldar ...things are a *lot* better, model wise.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It really makes no difference to me where the stuff is produced.

Why should it? As long as the quality is still there I'm happy.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with Jezlad. As long as it's not of poor quality we can't go wrong. Hopefully


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Plastic kits have only been getting better in quality over the years so this move shouldn't make a big difference. I doubt the savings would be passed to us, but it may mean GW hold off on another price rise for some time


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Although the loss to UK industry sucks, this kind of change is invevitable and from a consumer pespective it is probably a positive move.

I would expect that there are certain quality conditions in place and so long as the work isn't passed round to different manufacturers then there should be little effect (I have seen kit to kit variation over time with such practice).

I feel it unlikely we will see a reduction in prices, but it might (as mentioned) stave off the price rise which I am sure was looming. From what I understand GW is going through a few business improvement ventures and this would be one designed to increase the margins a bit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thinking about it, im neither for nor against Chinese production as long as the quality remains and it does not lead to shortages of stock or holds up releases because of customs and shipping. 
What i think saddens me a little is GW are yet another (and probably one of the last) UK manufacture that's been forced either through circumstance or greed to turn to China.
But on the plus side having the Chinese produce kits means we are getting kits we may have never had seen as they may not have been popular enough or cheap enough to produce.
Either way i figure people may want to know were there models are being made,my opening post wasn't supposed to be a rant though it could read that way.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

its only the plastic made in china and not the entire models, the Molds are still in the UK so the models are still molded in the UK with that plastic from China.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> its only the plastic made in china and not the entire models, the Molds are still in the UK so the models are still molded in the UK with that plastic from China.


Indeed true, the models are still UK IP, which in some way makes me a proud UK resident.

In all honesty this is just a move most large scale manufacturers make in the end, it is simply an issue of costs. In some sense its a good sign that GW has made the move, they would not do such a thing unless production was good and steady and they could forsee a long future.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Thinking about it, im neither for nor against Chinese production as long as the quality remains and it does not lead to shortages of stock or holds up releases because of customs and shipping.
> What i think saddens me a little is GW are yet another (and probably one of the last) UK manufacture that's been forced either through circumstance or greed to turn to China.
> But on the plus side having the Chinese produce kits means we are getting kits we may have never had seen as they may not have been popular enough or cheap enough to produce.
> Either way i figure people may want to know were there models are being made,my opening post wasn't supposed to be a rant though it could read that way.


could also explain why were getting many new awesome plastic kits such as , the baneblade (the trygon which ive heard is coming soon) and the valkyrie
though aslong as the qualities alright im ok

chaoz


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually this seems strange to me... the real cost to GW of plastics is the design and manufacture of the mold needed. Plastic itself is dirt cheap and GW run their own production facilities. Moving it to china would only seem to reduce labour costs but will increase shipping issues.

Monitoring quality control would seem to be an issue.

Plus, China still doesn't have a great reputation for respecting copyright and IP law, seems strange to me that GW wopuld hand them molds.

Something to keep an eye on me reckons.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

The plastics are cheaper coming out now though the price of the planet strike stuff are cheap. Comparing the size of the models and the price the have charged is good.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

It's a shame GW won't pass on the savings from China being cheaper, some of the codexs got printed there and all they have done is gone up in prince, but as others have said, aslong as the quilty stays the same, or gets better i won't complain about where it was made.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

This came up in a conversation with the manager of my local store today. We were looking at the new Aquila shrine model that's coming out this weekend and it seems to be part of this change. While it looks cool and it's entirely compatible with CoD terrain, it's also kind of different. Sprues look different, corners are slightly more rounded and there's a bit less incidental detail around.

I'm not saying it's a bad kit. It's a very good kit, but just sort of different. The pieces are very large and this could be part of the issue, as the plastic might have to come in under higher pressure. The bastion is kind of different, with very hard edges and textured surfaces, for example. You could imagine the two kits being made by different companies.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That could be an issue. If different companies are fighting over the rights to make GW stuff, then the cheapest, not the best, will inevitably win that contest.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

As a long time modeller I can say that there are a few decent Chinese scale model producers. They started out being very poorly made years ago, but are now very good. Yes it was inevitable and not all that terrible that GW gets kits produced in China. In this era it is a survival move more than anything. I have no issues with this move and would do it myself in their shoes.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Someguy said:


> This came up in a conversation with the manager of my local store today. We were looking at the new Aquila shrine model that's coming out this weekend and it seems to be part of this change. While it looks cool and it's entirely compatible with CoD terrain, it's also kind of different. Sprues look different, corners are slightly more rounded and there's a bit less incidental detail around.


When I was holding some pieces of the shrine, they looked pretty to be compatible with CoD terrain.. a whole side piece of the shrine is about 9 tiles worth of CoD I think. ( 3 wide, and 3 high )


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

As long as the instructions are not in Chinese I'll be fine!!!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Has it only been the larger models so far? or does it look like the smaller ones are also moving over - it could simply be a capability issue i.e. the existing suppliers are finding it hard to be competitive on the larger molds?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Major Strombardt said:


> As long as the instructions are not in Chinese I'll be fine!!!


they never would be, its only the plastic made in China, as already said


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> they never would be, its only the plastic made in China, as already said


My vote is that if the quality dips...then GW needs to sort it. Maybe we should ask GW about the ethical side of things? I think not.k:

By the way....the "instructions" comment was a joke!:mrgreen:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

If its cheaper for GW then at least it may be a long time before we get yet another price rise... All I hope is that quality doesn't go to crap.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Bah, Made in China just means that you should not lick your modles anymore..... I mean.... in the first place.....


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

China is become a better place bit by bit. Sure they have almost 300 major riots a day and there are hundreds of millions of poverty stricken citizens that get treated like dirt but.... It's probably way better now than 40 years ago?

I'd say as long as the molds are made reasonably (I'd bet the molds are actually made outside of china then just shipped in in containers which would be EASY to do since GW could make them in the US and double check their functioning and they are for sure small enough for normal containers.) and they use a proper quality plastic then where they are made should make pretty much 0 difference. If GW keeps it's high prices or even raises them and the plastic is crap or the molds get worse then I'd be tempted to go urinate on whoever was in charge at the time....


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

GW would continue to make them in the UK...there's no reason to make them in the US.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i used to work for a real big manufacturer of different industrial use high performance polymers (plastics) such as pipelines, engine components and stuff for medical use. we do our own molds. using vacuum-, extraction- and injection molded means of production for shaping the master components we thouroughly tested the materials in all respects under all conditions. afterwards real big batches of the material are shipped to china for massproduction. the molds went with it.
we had the biggest of problems. parts had errors in dimension, molds were not filled 100%, materials not compacted as needed to be, did not fulfill our tuoghness requirements, the list goes on and on. we spent lots of money for sending engineers over to monitor the process. during that time it worked and we thought the chinese would have it by now. we were mistaken. they fucked up again causing losses in the hundreds of millions. we ran experiments with the chinese then. manufacturing a batch of high grade polymer and splitting it in two. sending one part sealed to our manufacturer in china and keeping the other. the chinese were ordered to produce a normed testing body out of the material.we did the same. afterwards the testing bodies were ordered back from china and intensely tested against ours. even though it was the very same material from the very same batch it failed in 90% of the testing cases. the material got contaminated with other resdues cause the chinese didn't even bother cleaning the machines before using another material. pressure, time and temperaturecodes were not being followed in detail, all stuff like that. we asked why and it turned out that they simply did not care. we wanted to withdraw all our production out of china instantly, when the chinese government cut in and blackmailed our company by threatening to forbid us to sell our material in china should we leave. i hate china, their fucking arrogance, technical incompetence and modes of business. it nearly ruined our company.

just saying. it might be okay for low performance stuff like gw-miniatures though.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally I'd rather pay more if their made in Britain, the metal models still are which is something I'm proud of. Also given that a lot of products made in the Third World (yes China's developed but the conditions for a lot of it's workers are still third world) is sold for more than the cost of it's manufacture, what makes anyone think we'll get a price reduction, or even the abscence of another rise further down the line?


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

Well whether it's the models or the "just the plastic" (as said already), I'm ashamed of GW for putting their bottom line ahead of quality control, pride of ownership, and good old fashioned customer care. I guess they have truely become a "monster mega gaming corp".

Shame on you Games-Workshop.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Could this have anything to do with them making a move into China retail-wise? A deal with the government, perhaps?


----------



## Deimus (Jul 15, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> Snip.


This is scary


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Deimus said:


> This is scary


it damn sure is..


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

China is the future - get on board!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Slave Labor Titans For All!!!!!!!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> China is the future - get on board!



yeah we tried, but quality standards are neglected. this is a thong od mentality that cannot be changed easily. and so long.. f*#k china.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> yeah we tried, but quality standards are neglected. this is a *thong od *mentality that cannot be changed easily. and so long.. f*#k china.


???? I know English isn't your first language mate, but..._what_?

:laugh:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> ???? I know English isn't your first language mate, but..._what_?
> 
> :laugh:


yeah..i also stumbled over that.. i really have no friggin' idea what i meant.. in fact i can't even remember writing that part :no: i mean 'thong'? wtf? there comes a song by nashville pussy to my mind : "i'm so wasted i can't see shit! can't get any better than this, can't get any better than this.."

:laugh:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Noun 1. thong od mentality - a mentality brought on by strong alcohol or the simple inability to type, maybe by finger damage or adverse typing environment
2. thong od mentality - no friggin' idea what it means


----------



## guyke (May 9, 2009)

All the people that talk about china think what I say if someone of you're family works for GW and lose his job to china. What do you think about that??

Sorry for the grammar i'm from belgium.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> i used to work for a real big manufacturer of different industrial use high performance polymers (plastics) such as pipelines, engine components and stuff for medical use. we do our own molds. using vacuum-, extraction- and injection molded means of production for shaping the master components we thouroughly tested the materials in all respects under all conditions. afterwards real big batches of the material are shipped to china for massproduction. the molds went with it.
> we had the biggest of problems. parts had errors in dimension, molds were not filled 100%, materials not compacted as needed to be, did not fulfill our tuoghness requirements, the list goes on and on. we spent lots of money for sending engineers over to monitor the process. during that time it worked and we thought the chinese would have it by now. we were mistaken. they fucked up again causing losses in the hundreds of millions. we ran experiments with the chinese then. manufacturing a batch of high grade polymer and splitting it in two. sending one part sealed to our manufacturer in china and keeping the other. the chinese were ordered to produce a normed testing body out of the material.we did the same. afterwards the testing bodies were ordered back from china and intensely tested against ours. even though it was the very same material from the very same batch it failed in 90% of the testing cases. the material got contaminated with other resdues cause the chinese didn't even bother cleaning the machines before using another material. pressure, time and temperaturecodes were not being followed in detail, all stuff like that. we asked why and it turned out that they simply did not care. we wanted to withdraw all our production out of china instantly, when the chinese government cut in and blackmailed our company by threatening to forbid us to sell our material in china should we leave. i hate china, their fucking arrogance, technical incompetence and modes of business. it nearly ruined our company.
> 
> just saying. it might be okay for low performance stuff like gw-miniatures though.


Actually.. they are also shipping managers and whatnot off to china to do all the checking and processing of stuff over there.. so they'll probably keep a better eye on products coming from China.
( I think they are anyway.. I know they're shipping store managers off to the east for the new stores they're going to open there )


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't realise GW wasnt already in China store wise tbh, but from playing a lot of other games before getting back into GW - chinese players only seem to bring positives to the game, I'm not sure why but its out of China that a lot of other games most inovative twists come - so expect some seriously metagamed odd ball armies which will be awesome


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I didn't realise GW wasnt already in China store wise tbh, but from playing a lot of other games before getting back into GW - chinese players only seem to bring positives to the game, I'm not sure why but its out of China that a lot of other games most inovative twists come - so expect some seriously metagamed odd ball armies which will be awesome


Why change a great system and muck it up with crazy armies. I'm quite happy with what we've got. 

Again I say SHAME!!!!


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> If it reduces their costs, then it MAY reduce ours too. I'm not unhappy with this development. Also, the Stompa and Skyshield are really sweet kits. The Chinese obviously know what they're doing. B&K, you must recall the RT 1piece metal models, especially the Marines and Eldar ...things are a *lot* better, model wise.



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!

i didn't even get to any other posts, got my LOL's from this one reduce our costs to. Thats gold why would they do that when in modern times has reduced costs reduced costs.

Best example is petrol oil is cheaper then ever fuel is still not going down


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

Graf Spee said:


> i used to work for a real big manufacturer of different industrial use high performance polymers (plastics) such as pipelines, engine components and stuff for medical use. we do our own molds. using vacuum-, extraction- and injection molded means of production for shaping the master components we thouroughly tested the materials in all respects under all conditions. afterwards real big batches of the material are shipped to china for massproduction. the molds went with it.
> we had the biggest of problems. parts had errors in dimension, molds were not filled 100%, materials not compacted as needed to be, did not fulfill our tuoghness requirements, the list goes on and on. we spent lots of money for sending engineers over to monitor the process. during that time it worked and we thought the chinese would have it by now. we were mistaken. they fucked up again causing losses in the hundreds of millions. we ran experiments with the chinese then. manufacturing a batch of high grade polymer and splitting it in two. sending one part sealed to our manufacturer in china and keeping the other. the chinese were ordered to produce a normed testing body out of the material.we did the same. afterwards the testing bodies were ordered back from china and intensely tested against ours. even though it was the very same material from the very same batch it failed in 90% of the testing cases. the material got contaminated with other resdues cause the chinese didn't even bother cleaning the machines before using another material. pressure, time and temperaturecodes were not being followed in detail, all stuff like that. we asked why and it turned out that they simply did not care. we wanted to withdraw all our production out of china instantly, when the chinese government cut in and blackmailed our company by threatening to forbid us to sell our material in china should we leave. i hate china, their fucking arrogance, technical incompetence and modes of business. it nearly ruined our company.
> 
> just saying. it might be okay for low performance stuff like gw-miniatures though.



personally i think its pathetic company's are moving to china because of bottomline.
Like bonds in australia oh we made a few million profit (yes profit) lets sack 3000 employees and move to china for a couple more million. Jokes on them they losts a large percentage of sales because of this, its a shame more people don't stop buying from companies that move to china to make more profit at expense of local families.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

SirShibby said:


> Well whether it's the models or the "just the plastic" (as said already), I'm ashamed of GW for putting their bottom line ahead of quality control, pride of ownership, and good old fashioned customer care. I guess they have truely become a "monster mega gaming corp".
> 
> Shame on you Games-Workshop.


i know this maybe be a bit late to say, but GW is a business. it has to meet it yearly targets and it has to report to its board of share holders. the move is the smarter move for them, both now and in the long run. they are not some super friendly mom and pop set up. at the end of the day, they produce some of the finest miniatures and some of the best games. to continue to do that they need to stay in business. so, sorry SirSihibby if they have to make a business move that thinks of the bottom line. also we dont know if quality is reall gonna slip, only time will tell. as a former employee, they still give the best customer service anywhere, hands down. if u dont agree, just think about it. u can go in and play, get a painting lesson, learn about the rules, take part in the events, and get some one on one attention for an employee, and all that is at no charge!!! think about it, when was the last time u went to a store and the people had more then a passing intrest in what u needed, or didnt brush u off. they have some of the friendliest staff i have ever seen in a gaming store, and 98% of them a highly knowledgeable about the hobby. i know i cant even get pleasent service from my local fast food place. just sayin really think about it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Dar'kir said:


> i know this maybe be a bit late to say, but GW is a business. it has to meet it yearly targets and it has to report to its board of share holders. the move is the smarter move for them, both now and in the long run. they are not some super friendly mom and pop set up. at the end of the day, they produce some of the finest miniatures and some of the best games. to continue to do that they need to stay in business. so, sorry SirSihibby if they have to make a business move that thinks of the bottom line. also we dont know if quality is reall gonna slip, only time will tell. as a former employee, they still give the best customer service anywhere, hands down. if u dont agree, just think about it. u can go in and play, get a painting lesson, learn about the rules, take part in the events, and get some one on one attention for an employee, and all that is at no charge!!! think about it, when was the last time u went to a store and the people had more then a passing intrest in what u needed, or didnt brush u off. they have some of the friendliest staff i have ever seen in a gaming store, and 98% of them a highly knowledgeable about the hobby. i know i cant even get pleasent service from my local fast food place. just sayin really think about it.


On the GW staff is friendly bit, I don’t go to GW anymore because their staff was always hovering and pushing the latest stuff. Friendly? No. 

Anyway... As someone else said, why do business’s need to outsource for more profit when they already make profit, at the expense of jobs from loyal employees? That just seems like a pretty dick move to me. 

The fun thing being, I don’t buy the new stuff, For the next year or so its all old CSM kits for me.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

spike12225 said:


> personally i think its pathetic company's are moving to china because of bottomline.
> Like bonds in australia oh we made a few million profit (yes profit) lets sack 3000 employees and move to china for a couple more million. Jokes on them they losts a large percentage of sales because of this, its a shame more people don't stop buying from companies that move to china to make more profit at expense of local families.


i agree with you. it's idiotic. but we don't sell for personell use but provide the basic stuff other companies work with. the big thing is that lots of companies in the world are dependent on our stuff cuz we're the only one that can produce a certain type of polymer and got our tm on it so no one is allowed to copy it (and i know of none that are actually able to). but this doesn't help us from customers suing us for monetary damage done to their companies cuz of dropping qualities of the basic stuff we were selling them. and once we decided to pay the price and cut production in china their government starts blackmailing us. as if damaging our reputation and margins aren't enough. there is also other stuff i helped developing and seeing it fucked up in quality due to idiot production methods simply makes me mad. it hurts me personally when some customers say: "that stuff was crap. we tested it and it didn't fulfill any of the mentioned properties. back to the research table." and still i know it does work, it just got fucked up in the end. the world just sucks atm.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

SirShibby said:


> Why change a great system and muck it up with crazy armies. I'm quite happy with what we've got.
> 
> Again I say SHAME!!!!


I think that inovation sparks a game, its not until you see a really masterful army played with a strange new trick to it that you have experienced the full game. I hope it brings some inovation to the table - it can only be a good thing in my opinion.

As for the GW is a business and the move into China thing, its just fact, we can all cry into our coffee all day and this will not change the fact that if GW does not make the required bottom line it will be asked questions of by its shareholders and upper management, things will be cut and it will be on a pure financial basis - which will be a very bad thing. A few models moving to China to keep things smooth either for keeping the profit at an acceptable level (and remember this includes growth as static profit is not ideal) or to make a move into the Chinese markets it probably a good rather than bad thing.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

To be honest, most armies only have one good way to be run. Unless rule-writing and Codex-writing improves significantly, then the Chinese will get bored.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

What kits are currently made in or planned to be made in china?


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

Dar'kir said:


> i know this maybe be a bit late to say, but GW is a business. it has to meet it yearly targets and it has to report to its board of share holders. the move is the smarter move for them, both now and in the long run. they are not some super friendly mom and pop set up. at the end of the day, they produce some of the finest miniatures and some of the best games. to continue to do that they need to stay in business. so, sorry SirSihibby if they have to make a business move that thinks of the bottom line. also we dont know if quality is reall gonna slip, only time will tell. as a former employee, they still give the best customer service anywhere, hands down. if u dont agree, just think about it. u can go in and play, get a painting lesson, learn about the rules, take part in the events, and get some one on one attention for an employee, and all that is at no charge!!! think about it, when was the last time u went to a store and the people had more then a passing intrest in what u needed, or didnt brush u off. they have some of the friendliest staff i have ever seen in a gaming store, and 98% of them a highly knowledgeable about the hobby. i know i cant even get pleasent service from my local fast food place. just sayin really think about it.


I refuse to believe that GW is having trouble meeting their financial targets. Just look at the number of people on this forum alone that not only use their current products, but are excited by the new ones on the horizon. Pair that with the fact that their competition is very limited and tell me how they are in trouble. Besides, how much does it really cost them to produce a box of troops? anybody know? or care? I'm sure it's peanuts compared to what you pay retail.

Don't get me wrong, I love 40K and this will not cause me to stop playing by any means. I does, unfortunately make me sad. :cray:


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

i think moving production to China is no biggie. If anything the quality should stay the same or improve. many model companies source from China. 
And if nothing else at least supply will never be outdone by demand. This seems to be a move more for lowering the companies running costs, with debts to pay and ever increasing demand for plastic kits it seems a wise move. 
And FW's decision to produce in china will really help them keep up thier stock levels, especially on new releases where a certain item can sell out before its release date with them. 
As for the price we pay at the till? it's your fault if you find yourself brokme after buying a whole army in one go. Ok so some model kits are a bit pricy. But cant we learn to slow down and enjoy the kits we buy? i know loads of people who went all out and bought everything they needed for a 3k army and dont give a damn about any aspect of the hobby. In my mind thats a damn shame but i guess not a bad thing. 
My way of things has been and will always be to buy a kit. Nurture that kit until its how i likew it then hit the next unit along in dued time. 
Not the fastest way to build an army but i have greater pride in it knowing i took my time, kept my budget and ended up with something thats totally mine, done the way i wanted. 

Maybe thats too lovingly done for most gamers taste. I just have a thing for fielding a fully done up personalised army. ANYWAY thats my 2 cents. 

BoW- John


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I guess that the world will be made in China after a while (really, how can you fight a cheap workforce?).

Looking for a little confirm or deny here though... caught a dirtly litle rumor that alot of the kits were made here in the States (either KY or TN if therumor hit me right)....

Just hate to lose jobs....

That and I already have my army that I STILL field from the late eighties/ early nineties....


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know if that's true, but I find it highly unlikely.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

SirShibby said:


> Besides, how much does it really cost them to produce a box of troops? anybody know? or care? I'm sure it's peanuts compared to what you pay retail.


with polystyrene as cheap basic, master moulding, workers, engineers and sculpters wages, boxing, printing, shipping, taxes, advertising and some more costs that are hard to calculate per piece like machines wear, insurances, patent fees, manager boni, commercial giveaways and whatnot.. based on an estimated number of 400.000 pieces (needing two moulds normally) all made in china it's about 1.7 to 2.0gbp per single sprue. the single sprue alone without taxes, boxing, printing, advertising and extra costs will be about 0,8 - 1.0gbp.
this is an estimation. i can't take into account when new injection moulding machines are needed or the initial costs of moving production to china. and i don't know about the actual number of sprues produced for a single unit type. judge with extreme prejudice and suspicion. i won't give away details on how this estimation is created.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I am rather disappointed that this sort of thing would be discussed without basic fact-checking. 

Like the fact that GW has a massive plastics-production factory in Nottingham, and makes virtually all of its sprues there (the machines are fascinating to watch running). It then ships them from it's massive distribution plant (known as 'Eurohub') just up the road. It also has production capability in the US, to save on shipping.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> I am rather disappointed that this sort of thing would be discussed without basic fact-checking.
> 
> Like the fact that GW has a massive plastics-production factory in Nottingham, ..


??? no, they have not. as i far as i know, they don't have big deal chemical plants, compounders or the engineering know how to produce their own base material. they buy it of a big producer.
or do you mean the manufacture of the sprues? it's misleading because you wrote plastics-production. the injection moulding process is no big deal with a low performance polymer like polystyrene.
and it's a fact that they manufacture in china as well.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Graf Spee said:


> ??? no, they have not.


Yep, they do. I drive past it on a regular basis.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42686 This may explailn the move. I had no Idea GW were in such trouble. Appearently there was a bad decision made with New Line cinema dealing with LOTR. Should have scrapped that line years ago I think.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> ??? no, they have not. as i far as i know, they don't have big deal chemical plants, compounders or the engineering know how to produce their own base material. they buy it of a big producer.
> or do you mean the manufacture of the sprues? it's misleading because you wrote plastics-production. the injection moulding process is no big deal with a low performance polymer like polystyrene.
> and it's a fact that they manufacture in china as well.


By plastics-production, I mean the production of their plastic sprues. Sorry if the rest of the original sentence didn't clarify this. 

They have many sprue-production machines in a huge factory, and whilst they ship in the ground-up plastic from elsewhere (and store it in vats on the side of the factory) the actual sprues are made in these machines. I've seen them in action, it's fascinating to watch. 

And yes, some things are made in China, hence why I put the word 'virtually' in my original post, but no-where near as much as some people on this thread seem to think, or have been led to believe.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as they dont become poor qaulity i really dont care =/ just got to hope the qaulity doesnt drop


----------



## Bloodspeaker (Mar 15, 2008)

The consumer cares not from whence the plastic flows!


----------

